# NCOS 2015 Fall Show



## Linus_Cello (Sep 25, 2015)

(more info at www.ncos.us/fallshow.htm)

68TH ANNUAL ORCHID SHOW
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 10 THROUGH MONDAY, OCTOBER 12, 2015
BEHNKE NURSERY COMPANY
11300 BALTIMORE AVE, BELTSVILLE, MD 20705
(301) 937-1100
WWW.BEHNKES.COM/WEBSITE/

On Columbus Day weekend, the National Capital Orchid Society will present its 68th annual Orchid Show at the Behnke Nursery Company -- "Present Orchids!": Celebrating 68 Years FREE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC! Plan to visit, bring friends, see thousands of unique orchid plants in bloom, partake in our educational lectures, meet our 'Orchid Doctor' to answer questions, visit our Sales Area with top-quality vendors for plant and supply sales, unique orchid-themed gifts, and MUCH MORE! Fall is one of the best blooming seasons for orchids in DC, so come prepared for a wonderful selection of orchids to see and buy!

SHOW SCHEDULE
(SATURDAY, OCTOBER 10TH THROUGH MONDAY, OCTOBER 12TH)

Saturday	9 AM - 5:30 PM	Sales area open to the public
9 AM - 5:30 PM	Exhibits open to the public
Sunday	9 AM - 5:30 PM	Exhibit* and sales area open to the public
Monday	9 AM - 3 PM	Exhibit* and sales area open to the public
9 AM - 3 PM	Sales area open to the public
*9 - 10 AM Exhibit photography period

MEMBER SALES

NCOS members who volunteer at least one full day (or equivalent) at the Show can sell plants through the Member Sales spot in the sales area. Additional information about member sales.

SHOW VENDORS

Plants and/or orchid supplies will be sold by Arbec Orchids, Fishing Creek Orchids, J&L Orchids, NCOS Member Sales, Orchid Enterprise, The Orchid House, The OrchidPhile, Quarter Acre Orchids and Woodstream Orchids. Art products will be sold by Sunisa's Clay Flowers. More detailed information about some of these vendors is available on the following websites:

Floradise Orchids / www.floradise.com
J&L Orchids / www.jlorchids.com
Orchid Enterprise / www.orchidenterprise.com
OrchidPhile / www.facebook.com/orchidphile
QuarterAcreOrchids / www.quarteracreorchids.com
Woodstream Orchids / www.woodstreamorchids.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 25, 2015)

Web flyer attached


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope to see folks there next week (and hopefully good weather).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 9, 2015)

Starts tomorrow!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2015)

Photos on FB (thanks Dan G!): www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1025516420813271.1073741835.106117829419806


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 15, 2015)

Made a video of my favorites from this show: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY_X70B1c6k

[YOUTUBE]CY_X70B1c6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Made a video of my favorites from this show:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY_X70B1c6k
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CY_X70B1c6k[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for posting this video. (Between running the cash register and taking care of the baby, I didn't get a chance to see the exhibits. So what did you buy?)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 15, 2015)

For another video (shorter), thanks to "Washington Gardener":
https://youtu.be/-nfzJChRPuo


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Linus, I wanted to buy a Dendro kingianum, some other dendro, a neostylis lou sneary bluebird, a mini cym, catt labiata...but I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 16, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Hi Linus, I wanted to buy a Dendro kingianum, some other dendro, a neostylis lou sneary bluebird, a mini cym, catt labiata...but I didn't buy anything.



Why not? I bought a masd, phrag Peter Croezen, and a vandal vietnamica (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38951). There's always room for one more. (I guess I had the advantage of a member of selling a bunch of plants to make room for one more).


----------

